

Left-handedness and Greater Risk of Death - tokenadult
http://www.skepticblog.org/2012/05/17/baseball-players-and-handedness/

======
tokenadult
Various links about whether or not left-handedness leads to greater risk of
early death:

Am J Public Health. 1993 February; 83(2): 265–267. PMCID: PMC1694599 "Left-
handedness and mortality." M E Salive, J M Guralnik, and R J Glynn

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1694599/>

Epidemiology. 2000 Sep;11(5):576-80. "Handedness and mortality: a follow-up
study of Danish twins born between 1900 and 1910." Basso O, Olsen J, Holm NV,
Skytthe A, Vaupel JW, Christensen K.

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10955411>

Health Psychology Home Page: Left Handedness and Increased Mortality – Is
there a link? Thomas Byrd October 10, 2008

<http://healthpsych.psy.vanderbilt.edu/2008/LeftHand.htm>

